

Ask HN: Review my eBay/Google maps mashup inspired by HN  - geoffc
http://thelocalbay.com

======
geoffc
The idea for this site came from a comment from yannis on my prior HN
submission for townflier.com. Sadly eBay sent me a form letter rejection for
the affiliate network but I like the way the site turned out so I'm launching
it anyway to see if anyone else finds it useful.

